# Quiver, our visiting friend...



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

My friend from work went away for chrissie...
i said i would babysit his tiel for him, his name is Quiver...
i broke the ice between Cinnamaroll and Quiver with millet! 
oh what wondrous stuff millet is!
Cinn on the left, Quiver on right...









they seemed to be a bit wary at first...









but were soon acting like they were old friends...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Quiver is such a cutie!! I love how he has some of his pearling left on his wings.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very pretty babies! Hopefully Cinnie won't get any ideas..lol


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe yeah i thought about that, they are both in different rooms, and are only going to get supervised play time together....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How long is he staying?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

bout a week...
the room i have him in is a room Cinn never goes to... so if need be i can let him have the room and pretend to Cinn that he is no longer around... and there is so much budgie noise that she wont be able to tell this guys strange 'chatter' from the budgies in the same room...

and to be honest if they did do the dirty i wouldnt mind too much, as much as Quiver is not a cinnamon whiteface, he is a pearl(and a cutie!)...
and he is available and the right age and everything, if Cinn had a clutch i would then put off getting a mate for her for at least another year or so....

but its all very unlikely anyway...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

more pikkies...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so pretty...You better watch Cinn -she looks like she's trying to find a nesting spot between those cds.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

they are sooo pretty they look so cute climbing all over your cd rack (also you got my favorite metallica album on your rack too )


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww they make a cute couple hehe! WHat a beauty he is, and so is your Cinnamaroll, wow!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute  how are you ever going to give him back


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> They are so pretty...You better watch Cinn -she looks like she's trying to find a nesting spot between those cds.


lol... no she was just trying to get up to the top where Quiver was, but once she got to the breaks in the cds she couldnt figure out how to get around them to get to the top... was quite funny


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's really pretty though. Sounds like she's a sweetie. Has she given up on her eggies?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

pretty much, she still sits but only very occasionally as a 'thing to do' it seems...
i wont take them away until after Quiver goes home, just in case she takes it as a sign of 'you should breed with Quiver and lay more eggs'
yeah she is a darling, i love her...


----------

